# Fishing etiquette



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Let me preface my post by stating one simple fact. I would rather be on the water than just about any place else. There are obviously a few(very few) exceptions. 
With that being said... What the heck is wrong with people that they think it's ok to crowd you when you are sitting on the bank enjoying your time on the water. 
I went out to Hoover yesterday for a couple hours after work. Set up behind the bait shop on County Line and Sunbury Rd. under the bridge. I'm not there 5 minutes before a couple guys get there. They set up a good 20 yards away. That was what I expected. What I didn't expect was the next two sets of guys that set up practically in my lap. There was PLENTY of room...apparently they needed to see what type of underwear I was wearing. 
Moral of the story... Buy a boat/kayak/canoe/inflatable raft... Anything that will allow one to enjoy the water and avoid people never taught common courtesy by their fathers. This was compounded by the fact that there were an abundance of aquarium sized gills DESTROYING me. I gave serious consideration to transplanting them to the pond in from of the Westerville Rec. center on my way home. 
Just needed to vent, back to back sub par trips can wear on a fella. I feel better now... Thank you!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> Moral of the story... Buy a boat/kayak/canoe/inflatable raft... Anything that will allow one to enjoy the water and avoid people never taught common courtesy by their fathers.


Buying a boat doesn't help...they'll find you when you land your first fish or heaven forbid toss a marker buoy. Hang in there man.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Happens on Erie all the time people see a net out assume your catching walleye before you know it your getting tail piped all day it Sux but it's public fishing sorry people have no respect drives me insane also


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I usually ask if I am too close, on the other hand, I'll invite someone to sit. Especially if they are trying to talk to me, and I am somewhat deaf so...If I have to pay attention to them, might as well be near me so I can hear.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Fishing etiquette? There is no such thing.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

It's my own fault for being lazy and not driving to Galena. A wise man once told me "Ere is nothing convenient about catching fish."
I have a spot up there that's visible to just about everyone yet secluded enough that people don't wanna try it. Guess that's where I'm headed this afternoon. Momma wants fish for dinner! ;-)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

There always be rude fisherman and/or people. From people casting lures right in front, boats roaring through a reef, to kids throwing rocks in the water. 

Those are the ones that ususally don't know how to fish/or catch fish, and if they did they wouldn't be crowding you.

Just don't let them ever ruin your day or take the joy out of fishing from you.

"Fish On"


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I know the feeling, I have literally had two people come up on either side of me about ten feet away at Antrim when there was plenty of room. I just shot them some mean looks and moved away. Some people just suck.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> It's my own fault for being lazy and not driving to Galena. A wise man once told me "Ere is nothing convenient about catching fish."
> I have a spot up there that's visible to just about everyone yet secluded enough that people don't wanna try it. Guess that's where I'm headed this afternoon. Momma wants fish for dinner! ;-)
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i think i know where that is...i have slayed the crappie there


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hit the river and wade.... I haven't ran into anyone in the past 4 years on the creek fishing... Its been me, my pole and the fish - That's how I roll.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

It is tough sometimes. Often I will give it a little bit and move. I have asked people before if I was too close or bothering them. I understand wanting to get to a spot. Don't worry about a bad few trips, I am going on two weeks of less than desirable fishing. Just part of the game as well as discourteous people. I just try to be respectful of others, and hope for the same, but have learned very quickly not to expect it.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

The planets just overpopulated. The days of having fishing spots to yourself are long gone. By about 40 years!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Muskarp said:


> The planets just overpopulated. The days of having fishing spots to yourself are long gone. By about 40 years!


this fall and winter all it took was 35 or less temps or after 11pm and you could have almost any spot you wanted just gotta have the lifestyle to fish that time of day


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> The planets just overpopulated. The days of having fishing spots to yourself are long gone. By about 40 years!


There are numerous spots on the Scioto that I often have all to myself, even like 10 min from downtown. 

As a rule of thumb 85% of anglers are downright lazy, be part of the other 15% and have the best spots all to yourself...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haven't been crowded fishing streams more than twice in my life. Why? It requires work. If someone is focused on fishin 'your' hole, try elsewhere. That's how new spots are born!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Haven't been crowded fishing streams more than twice in my life. Why? It requires work. If someone is focused on fishin 'your' hole, try elsewhere. That's how new spots are born!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



*This*

Exactly what I do. I have learned over the years that peace and quite can sometimes be more of a reward . I will go far away as I can sometimes to find new spots even when I know there are closer areas to fish that are producing. This in itself will be much more fun then being in a crowd.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im not sure i can speel this right, but we was fishing berrian springs one fall for the salmon run. i got hung up and broke my line. i just kinda turned my back to my fishing spot that i had waited for a couple of hours to get, because the fisherman would be shoulder to shoulder. so you waited for someone to leave then get there spot. well back to my story. i kinda turned around so i would have more light to tie on another hook. when i turned back 2 guys had moved about 2 steps in front of me, so there was just no place for me to fish.

i loaded everybody up in the truck and headed to manistee lake another 200 miles north. i rented a boat and it still got crowded but nobody got my spot. and that was my last trip to berrian springs. didnt like fishing there anyway,LOL.
SHERMAN


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I've told a few people this is a big lake you don't have to sit right next to me. One of the guy's 7 year old daughter translated it to him after he didn't understand me. It made me feel like a d!ck. If someone sits right next to me I pack up and move if I'm looking for some alone time. Every once in a great while I'll fish with someone that starts a conversation. I've met quite a few OGF guys that way.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I'm paddling past fishermen I try to figure out where their lines are, but I can't always tell. Sometimes there isn't much room, like on the Whetstone Creek fork of Delaware, where people can float on one side and cast pretty much all the way across the stream. Or, once on the Scioto, we came up on someone wading in the center, and he was casting to both sides, so *shrug* choose a side and make it clear which way you're going. There was no hassle, sometimes you just have to share the stream for a few moments.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Manners are pretty much a thing of the past when it comes to fishing..I have had people wade right through the hole I am fishing more thann once, cast accross my line when they see me catch a fish and try to get as close as they can, start fishing the same hole as me from the other side of the stream and cross me over and over, and the thing is they dont seem the least bit sorry or embaressed over what they do and in some cases almost seem like they want a confrontation.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I still can't get over the guy that came and stood right next to me at alum spillway a month or so ago and started pulling saugeye out of this corner I was fishing. Friendly enough guy, but cmon.. Literally stood within arms reach of me in a very small spot. I casted another 15-20 times with no bites and left.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Manners are pretty much a thing of the past when it comes to fishing..I have had people wade right through the hole I am fishing more thann once, cast accross my line when they see me catch a fish and try to get as close as they can, start fishing the same hole as me from the other side of the stream and cross me over and over, and the thing is they dont seem the least bit sorry or embaressed over what they do and in some cases almost seem like they want a confrontation.


So very sad!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

when i come up on a spot to fish and see someone there i automatically try to get as far from them as possible why do preople crowd??


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> There are numerous spots on the Scioto that I often have all to myself, even like 10 min from downtown.
> 
> As a rule of thumb 85% of anglers are downright lazy, be part of the other 15% and have the best spots all to yourself...


I don't have the time to track down written permission (Do you even get it?) to be on someone's property. So, I guess I'm staying in the majority or the "downright lazy", as you like to call us.

Plus, I like to take my dog. And having him alongside in a stream is a pain. Him always in the water or me wondering what he's getting into. And then a muddy SUV and a shower when he get's home. Too much work when there's a boat in the garage. I do miss stream fishing though. Cut my teeth on 'em.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Fishing etiquette,, It's not rocket science, just basic manners like your mother should have taught you.

With the exception of certain shared spots,(dam tail waters, many creek and river mouths, public fishing piers) 1 - If you are any closer than a good long cast then you are too close. (boat, bank, or wading) 

2 - Pick up your trash, leave nothing but footprints. 

3- Keep the noise down to a small roar. 

You can get into more detail but that's really it, All you need to know to not be the south end of a north bound horse.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

People leaving trash drive me crazy! I typically grab my junk and at least one or two other bottles/bags/items when I'm leaving... it still doesn't help but at least its a start!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to carry a small plastic grocery bag, ( walmart-kroger ) with me fishing and pick up some trash before I left ,, fishing line is the one that really ticks me off, how many birds get wrapped up in the stuff.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I almost fell in at Hoover trying to cut line that was half in half out of the water... I'll start the practice of taking a bag with me... I typically have something to carry out the junk, not a bad idea to have something larger however.


----------

